# Voxom bikes?



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi,
Anyone have any experience with Voxom BMX frames? I'm *totally* new to BMX, but now looking to build up a cruiser BMX bike for racing, and found a great deal on on a Voxom frame (with some extras) on craigslist. Sounds like Nirve bought them and then shut-down the brand for some reason. Anyone here own one, or know someone who did/does? Quality or crap? 

I took my 5 year old to a local BMX track yesterday, with me on my Kona dirt jumper, and he on an older mini GT, and we both had a blast and both managed to get a pair of third places. So he's now hooked (and me to), and I figure I'm going to be doing this for a while with him - may as well have the right tool for the job, and get a 24" cruiser set up...


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a bike nirve made with voxom and its a great bike. its a tank. ive had it since 1999 and i still ride it to school sometimes. theres definately better out there though. newer completes would be better and cheaper


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Get a Liquid 24" frame and bars.


----------

